# Is there a way to get EF 11-24mm lens profile into LR5? Adobe Lens Profile apps?



## cayenne (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Yes, I know I"m likely attempting to beat my head against a wall on this one, but thought I'd ask.

I have LR5.

I recently bought the Canon 11-24L lens.

I really like using the lens profiles for corrections. There isn't one for the 11-24 in my copy of LR5.

Now...awhile back, I found there wasn't a lens profile years back for my Rokinon 14mm, and I did some research found something called Adobe AIR and that along with a program I got form adobe, called the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader, I found a custom profile someone had done and it worked great with LR5.

Well, of course I forgot to take good notes on what I did...I have the apps still installed but not sure how to work them. On the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader, I try to log on with it to photoshop.com. It won't connect. However, if I go directly to the photoshop.com website, I can log on with the credentials I'm using for the app log on...strange.

I see there is also an Adobe Lens Profile Creator....I'm not sure what to do with that, but may try to learn.

https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/digital-negative.html#resources

NOW.....with all that being said. Does anyone know of a way for me to find and install a profile for my lens in my current LR5 install....

Or, should I now bite the bullet and buy and upgrade to LR6? I'd thought about it, but held off as that awhile back I was busy with projects, and from what I read, the "upgrade" was not a simple click a button upgrade, but had some steps you had to work through to convert catalogs, etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDtK2xyeclY

Per my previous posts, I do not want to go to CC....if LR6 is my only option, then I'll research and figure how to do the upgrade from 5->6....

Anyway...thoughts? Possible strategies?

As always, thanks in advance!!

Cayenne


----------



## LDS (Feb 17, 2017)

cayenne said:


> I really like using the lens profiles for corrections. There isn't one for the 11-24 in my copy of LR5.



While I believe the profiles in LR6 should work in LR5 too (as long as the application creating them is the same), Adobe doesn't release new official profiles for version no longer supported, and it would be a copyright infringement if someone makes them available. The only way is to upgrade.

I would not be much worried by the upgrade process, AFAIK when you open a catalog in LR6 it will create a new upgraded one from the old one (without modifying the latter). Some advise to perform and export and import into a new catalog - there could be performance reason to do that, but it is not compulsory. Of course software is always software, and a backup before attempting upgrades is always a good idea. 

Profiles created by others can be shared, of course. There's always the unknown how carefully the profile was created. Don't know about the profile downloader, it requires Adobe Air to run, and given the abysmal security record of those Adobe runtimes, I avoid them as long as I can.

Creating profiles with the profile creator is not difficult, although it requires some care - more or less like creating AFMA corrections with some tools. With a lens like the 11-24 you may need to print a large test chart for the 11mm setting, though. The good is you can create a profile exactly on your unique lens/camera/sensor characteristics.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 17, 2017)

LDS said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I really like using the lens profiles for corrections. There isn't one for the 11-24 in my copy of LR5.
> ...



Thanks for the reply.
Hmm.

Do you have LR6? If you or someone has LR6, could you chime in here and maybe let me know if the canon 11-24L lens profile is on LR6 and supported?

Thanks in advance!!

C


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 17, 2017)

cayenne said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



Are you pulling raw images into LR or jpegs? Mine seems to work for my raw images but not usually for the jpegs for some reason...


----------



## LDS (Feb 18, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Do you have LR6? If you or someone has LR6, could you chime in here and maybe let me know if the canon 11-24L lens profile is on LR6 and supported?



https://helpx.adobe.com/camera-raw/kb/supported-lenses.html#Canon


----------



## LDS (Feb 18, 2017)

Krob78 said:


> Are you pulling raw images into LR or jpegs? Mine seems to work for my raw images but not usually for the jpegs for some reason...



From Adobe help: "There are separate lens profiles for raw and non-raw files. Photoshop, Camera Raw, and Lightroom display only the profiles available for the file type of the selected image". Probably there are fewer profiles available for JPEG than RAW files.

Anyway, it also suggests it's better to use profiles on RAW files (without any in-camera corrections). JPEGs already underwent some manipulations, and LR may not know which ones. If needed, you could create a profile for your specific JPEG settings.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 21, 2017)

Krob78 said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > LDS said:
> ...


Oh..I only shoot and pull in RAW....and use those to create my jpg's from.....

Thank you,

C


----------



## cayenne (Feb 21, 2017)

LDS said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you pulling raw images into LR or jpegs? Mine seems to work for my raw images but not usually for the jpegs for some reason...
> ...



Maybe I'm using the word "profiles" wrong....

I'm wanting to use the lens corrections in the develop module...and the 11-14L doesn't show up there.

I saw an earlier link to adobe support for LR6, I'll try to look into that....

But it seems I somehow got ahold of a lens "profile"..that would make it show up to correct its barrel distortion in the develop module....but I don't recall how I got it or added it....I don't think it was from Adobe officially?

Anyway, still researching...

Thanks for all the input!!

C


----------



## LDS (Feb 22, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Maybe I'm using the word "profiles" wrong....
> I'm wanting to use the lens corrections in the develop module...and the 11-14L doesn't show up there.



The lens profiles are those files used to enable the lens corrections in the develop module. Files which are created using the Lens Profile Creator. Those files store the parameters the develop module needs to apply the correct corrections to the image for a given lens. 

If you have a profile I guess just copying it in the folder where the other profiles are stored will make it appear in LR.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 20, 2017)

LDS said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm using the word "profiles" wrong....
> ...



Yep, that's what I'm looking for, the file to add lens corrections to LR5 for the canon 11-24mm lens.

While traveling away from home, I did download the trial CC version of LR6, and it had the lens correction for the 11-24.

HMM.....I wonder if I could get on that computer and find the file for the 11-24 and copy it to my LR5 directory and it would work there...?

Thoughts?

C


----------



## LDS (Mar 20, 2017)

cayenne said:


> HMM.....I wonder if I could get on that computer and find the file for the 11-24 and copy it to my LR5 directory and it would work there...?
> Thoughts?



Probably it works... even if you're also probably violating Adobe copyright or something like that.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 20, 2017)

LDS said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > HMM.....I wonder if I could get on that computer and find the file for the 11-24 and copy it to my LR5 directory and it would work there...?
> ...



Well, I've not ever seen any copyright notices on config files, which a user is free to create or modify at will....it isn't like it is something being hacked into the applications actual binary executable...this is just basically an external config file.

I just opened one up and it is a simple text file...xml it appears to be....

C


----------



## unfocused (Mar 20, 2017)

Sorry if this is a wrong answer. (I use CC, so don't really know much about the stand alone programs) But, if you click on the "help" menu it gives an option to check for updates. In CC I still get notices about updating my old CS6 programs (which I've kept installed on my machine). I've gotten the impression that Adobe tends to provide updates that keep their programs compatible with new releases (such as RAW, not sure about lens updates) but does not update any of the program's features.

Have you checked for updates, or gone to the Adobe support site and looked to see if they have any updates for LR 5?


----------



## LDS (Mar 20, 2017)

unfocused said:


> I've gotten the impression that Adobe tends to provide updates that keep their programs compatible with new releases (such as RAW, not sure about lens updates) but does not update any of the program's features.



Adobe doesn't upgrade LR RAW support and camera/lens profile for previous versions - it's the Adobe policy. You need to upgrade to the latest version if you need them (you can use the separate DNG converter for RAW support, but it's a step more, and you need to use DNGs).

In my (standalone) LR5 I don't get any update anymore. Maybe if I re-install it Adobe will still supply the old updates, but not anything released after LR6 became available. It's a kind of "planned obsolescence", sure, but at least old versions don't stop working <G>

For me, LR5 is still fine until I'll get a camera or lens which is not supported. You can create and add lens profiles yourself, but not RAW converters.


----------



## midluk (Mar 22, 2017)

The (free) Adobe DNG converter comes with a bunch of lens profiles (including the 11-24). The profiles are installed to c://users/Public/Application Data/Adobe/CameraRaw/LensProfiles/1.0/Canon . The profiles might also work for LR, at least they do work for RawTherapee.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 22, 2017)

LR 5? Ha! i'm still on LR 4.4!
One of my work flow machines is on MS Vista 64 and LR 5 or later requires a newer OS to install. Bizarre considering that Win 10's code is mostly based on Vista 64. Dot net framework and java are all backwards compatible...So i assume that this is a pure marketing decision within Adobe's messed up thinking. Once upon a time...not supported meant that you could still install it and run it...but if it went wrong...you were on your own. In adobe world...you can't even install it.


----------



## LDS (Mar 22, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> One of my work flow machines is on MS Vista 64 and LR 5 or later requires a newer OS to install.



Be aware support for Vista ends completely on April, 11th.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 22, 2017)

LDS said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > One of my work flow machines is on MS Vista 64 and LR 5 or later requires a newer OS to install.
> ...



Vista??
Bah!!

I'm still working on perfectly good abacus I installed Windows 95 on a few decades back....



C


----------



## cayenne (Mar 28, 2017)

Well, darn.
I still can't get it to work. I found the file from LR6 named: Canon EOS-1Ds Mark III (Canon EF 11-24mm f4L USM) - RAW.lcp

I put it into two directories...
The default usual one (for mac)
/Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.app/Contents/Resources/LensProfiles/1.0
and
/Users/<username>/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/LensProfiles/1.0

But when I fire up LR5, alas...it still doesn't show up.......

So, still trying to explore to find out how to get a lens profile into LR5.

I"ll update as I figure stuff out, but will take advice if anyone has some!!!

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## NorbR (Mar 30, 2017)

I recently went through this to add the profile for the Irix 15 mm lens.
Based on the Adobe manual for the Lens Profile Creator*, the recommended paths for Mac are the following (you did the first, but not the second):

/Users/(User Name)/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/LensProfiles/1.0
/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/LensProfiles/1.0

In my case, this worked fine. But it was for LR CC, so maybe things are different for LR5. Hope this helps anyway.

*: see here (p. 19): http://wwwimages.adobe.com/content/dam/Adobe/en/products/photoshop/pdfs/lensprofile_creator_userguide.pdf


----------

